# Long 610 Loader



## ahuddleston (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a 1987 Model Long 610 DT with a factory Long 1550 loader. I am looking for a universal hay spear attachment for the front loader to move round bales. Is anyone using an attachment for this? Not having much luck finding one that doesn't need some modification.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look at this system that attaches to your bucket. Saves attempting to modify the loader attachment points: https://www.neatfarms.com/Bucket-Hay-Bale-Spear-Attachment-w-39--Spike


----------



## ahuddleston (Aug 22, 2016)

I have actually looked at that item and was my first choice for the type that attached to the existing bucket. I wasn't sure how much extra stress would be added to the cylinder and lift arms by extending the bale outwards the extra distance. This may after all be my best option. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is always King Kutter F-602 Universal Hay Bale Spear. Mount for loader frame is adjustable, but it has a load limit of a ton. Also important to use thread locker on all the adjustment bolts so they do not work loose.


----------



## ahuddleston (Aug 22, 2016)

I called and talked to a Tech at King Kutter to make sure that the measurements will would work with my loader and they will. With a $250 shipping charge I will have to decide if I want to pay the extra to get that one considering it would be a total of over $750 as compared to the Neatfarms at much less. At least now I know that I have the option..... Thanks for the help.


----------

